# Critique please? Cremello mustang mare



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

I know theses aren't the best pictures but they are the best I have. 
Only ones I have to go off of.

She's 5year old mustang mare


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Captured in 2011 in wy
15 hh

Thanks


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

awww I'm no help in confo but she looks a lot like my mare just opposite end of the color spectrum. From what I see she has a long back but otherwise very sturdy looking! What HMA is she from?


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

She was gathered from the White Mountain herd management area in WY on 8/23/11.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

no where near where my girl came from but I will say she is a very pretty girl
just so you can kinda see here is my girl:


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Pretty!! I love the mustangs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elisie (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm no pro, but from what I can tell, she has a long back, her hindquarters are slight, and her shoulder could use a little definition. She definitely looks like a mustang though, she's got that stocky build; I think she's super cute.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

HEr back is not long IMO. I like her. The only issue i might see is in the last pick. her front right leg looks crooked.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with KQ, her back is not long. her hip is a bit short, and that makes her back look long. I think she is overweigth, but her bone is very solid. front leg (right) does look a bit crooked, but this might not be a big deal. she looks really solid to me.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Didn't you ever pick one from the last group that was critiqued? I thought you were there then picking one up! Guess not!..

I like her, she looks solid for sure, but agree something is wonky with the front leg


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

that chesnut mare you liked is up for grabbs again...


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-you know there is a Mustang Makeover and auction after next week in Pa? Some of the horses are shown here. I know it is not all, since the one my friend has is not….;-) Only one I know is "Boss Hog" and he is HUGE. Trista is hoping to keep him, also know that, but he will be auctioned,as they all will.

Extreme Mustang Makeover | Extreme Mustang Makeover – Pennsylvania


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah in the last group I ended up not getting any of them. These are the 2 I got!
Coming home on Wednesday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

The cremello mare
And a4 year old blue roan mare


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! Some solid bone on the cremello, but I absolutely love the blue.


----------

